# Probikekit



## mariomal99 (Mar 4, 2012)

Has anybody ordered anything from probikekit?

What was your experience specifically with shipping and any extra fees?

Looking to pick up some tires and they ship free by mail.

thanks


----------



## Jay T (Oct 25, 2006)

I've ordered several times from them. Good prices and fast shipping. The only problem is you get dinged by UPS. After I factored in duty, there wasn't much savings from shopping at my LBS.

I gave up, but maybe contact them to see if they'll ship alternative methods?


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

I buy from them all the time...UPS shipping?? Huh?? They use Royal Mail which is then taken over by Canada Post when it gets into Canada...

At worst you pay a small handling fee and taxes...Still MUCH cheaper then the LBS...

Most time it will get through with no charges. Buying clothing will probably result in additional duty charges on top of the handling fee and taxes...

I buy most of my tires, chains, cassettes and Shimano parts from them...


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

PBK often provides free shipping. Or it's only a few bucks. Good prices and slow shipping. One thing they did recently that kind of bugged me was about a 4% "exchange rate" fee. A little nickel-n-diming, but still an overall solid price.


----------



## daniel007 (Mar 13, 2013)

I for one never ordered from PBK.......most of my web purchases are either with Ribbles or Chain Reaction......never had an issue and never paid extra either............. great service too!

Good luck!


----------



## superflylondon (Aug 24, 2008)

I am finding better deals lately on ribble and Evans cycle but did just scoop up a sweet deal on a chain from probikekit. Never had an issue with them, only on the items I should be charged duty do I get dinged.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

superflylondon said:


> I am finding better deals lately on ribble and Evans cycle.


I have the same experience. There service is good but they are more frequently out of stock and other UK e-tailers like Ribble are usually better priced.

The one UK e-tailer I don't use is Total Cycling because they would not honour a warranty on some pedals that disintegrated


----------



## Jay T (Oct 25, 2006)

rbart4506 said:


> I buy from them all the time...UPS shipping?? Huh?? They use Royal Mail which is then taken over by Canada Post when it gets into Canada...


This was my experience from a few years ago, that's why I've stayed away. I guess things have changed since then. With good prices and Royal/Canada Post shipping it will be on my radar again.

thnx.


----------



## mariomal99 (Mar 4, 2012)

so I can buy from PBK and ship via mail and not have to worry about extra fees right?


----------



## Kid Canada (Aug 17, 2012)

mariomal99 said:


> so I can buy from PBK and ship via mail and not have to worry about extra fees right?


It depends on Canada Revenue Agency after it has shipped. As others have stated, clothing usually gets dinged for tax and duty, just due to the fact of where it is made. If your total value is high enough you will most likely pay PST/GST/HST (whichever your province does). Smaller dollar value purchases will usually slide through with no import taxes. You never really know if you are going to pay anything extra until it shows up at your door or you get a parcel notice.


----------



## DanRC (Apr 4, 2012)

I ordered from them for the first time last month. My item shipped on 3/1 and I haven't received it yet (I'm in California) and there is no tracking information. Funny thing, the day after I ordered I saw with price on Amazon had dropped to the same as PBK. If this is the common shipping time I probably won't order from them again.


----------



## P8nt (Sep 25, 2012)

Maybe it's a hit or miss,
Ordered 2 times from PBK
First order was CA$59.84 - No fee
Second order was CA$82.18 - Had to pay 20-25$ fees (10$ handling fees + taxes)

Here's what I found.
Importing by Mail


> The item’s value in Canadian dollars
> 
> Under the provisions of the Postal Imports Remission Order, if someone mails you an item worth CAN$20 or less, you don’t have to pay duty or taxes on the item. If the item is worth more than CAN$20, you must pay the applicable duty, the GST or HST, and any PST on the item’s full value.
> 
> ...


So I guess, if your order is chosen (randomly) and if it is 20$ or above, you will get charged... 10$ + taxes.


----------



## superflylondon (Aug 24, 2008)

When ordering online from Canada try and order things in separate orders to keep the value down, your less likey to get dinged with duty on small total value than one large package. also if your ordering parts like pedals and a jacket you definitely want two separate orders!


----------



## Carbon_NiHM (Sep 4, 2011)

superflylondon said:


> When ordering online from Canada try and order things in separate orders to keep the value down, your less likey to get dinged with duty on small total value than one large package. also if your ordering parts like pedals and a jacket you definitely want two separate orders!


^ definately use this tip, try to separate clothing with bike parts as they're most likely have a duty for 18% for the whole order.

April 22, 2013 the order was dispatched.
Aprill 30, 2013 the arrived at my door with duty + taxes + handling fee by Canada Post.


----------



## mikeyc38 (Sep 8, 2011)

I've ordered a few items from Chain Reaction and am amazed at how fast it arrives (4 days to Toronto), and both times there was no duty either. If you buy more than $99 worth of goods shipping is free also.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

used to order routinely from probikekit. not anymore. delivery is slow, prices not great. customer service poor. had to return an item ( helmet didn't fit) and after six weeks I finally had to open a complaint with my cc company to forcibly get my money back. never again.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

I have used PBK, Wiggle, Chain Reaction and they were all great. Stuff usually took about two weeks to arrive and I only had to pay charges twice from Canada Post, out of about ten orders. Just the tax and handling charge. Even with that it was way cheaper than buying the stuff here in Toronto.


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey if you buy something in a big box - like a wheelset - did you get dinged for duty on that? 

It's a large parcel and has a value $400 - $600


----------



## simnorm (Jul 12, 2008)

My friends and I have had to pay HST + 10$ on wheelset orders.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

.je said:


> Hey if you buy something in a big box - like a wheelset - did you get dinged for duty on that?
> 
> It's a large parcel and has a value $400 - $600


I've bought two Dogmas that came in the mail in big boxes. Paid zero duty, zero tax. Picked up at Shopper's Drug Mart!

Not to mention a few thousand cheaper than in North America. 

I bought a wheelset ONCE from Ribble and they sent it FedEx after assuring me they would use Royal Mail Parcelforce. Wheelset was about $1100 and brokerage and GST were about $275. FedEx "brokerage fee" is highway robbery. Will never order from Ribble again.


----------



## daniel007 (Mar 13, 2013)

Just received my order last week...........new wheels from Wiggle.........delivered by DHL.........just a signature needed...........what a great deal I had on those wheel comparing what it would have cost here!!!!


----------



## HanSol000 (May 18, 2013)

I won't use PBK again. I've ordered from almost every major online firm and PBK is easily the slowest shipping ever. I also did get hit with fees, which is fine as that's a crapshoot.

I was not impressed with their customer service and shipping

For Canada I've found 

* Wiggle - my favorite shop! Insanely fast shipping from Europe and i've been lucky with no extra fees! I just got a package last week for over $500 of clothes and equipment in just a couple of days after ordering and no duty, brokerage etc.. Great prices too, European selection of clothes etc...

* Jenson - best for shipping, like Amazon.com fast. But they don't have a ton of road gear

* Chainreaction - really good service, good prices, shipping is above average, but I did get dinged with fees from these guys

* Competitive Cyclist - for Canadians, they're default shipping is UPS _*however*_, if you call them or use their chat line and ask they will take your order and ship via USPS. I just bought some gear and it was only $20 vs the $49 UPS fee + brokerage


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

I've given up on PBK. Their stock is very limited as far as size, colour, etc...
It's Wiggle and Chain Reaction from now on.


----------



## Majorca (Sep 23, 2012)

I have found that Wiggle and Ribble consistently have the best prices on Road and Track components. My last order from Wiggle arrived in 3days to Toronto, however it came via DHL and a week later I got an invoice from them for HST, handling fees and $2.35 in duty on tools (spoke wrenches and chainwhip). In the last 18 months I have placed around 10 orders and had taxes payable on about 4 of them. I am now experimenting with doing smaller orders $100 - $150 and watching if they get through tax free.


----------



## dysonlu (Sep 18, 2013)

I have had a different experience than most of you. I am highly satisfied with PBK. Believe it or not, I'm so happy with them that I actually googled them to find out more about the company and that's why I ended up here. And believe it or not, I registered just to reply to this thread.

I just started cyclocrossing. I bought practically everything, except the bike, from them: pedals, helmet, gloves, bottle cages, mini tools, repair kit, chain cleaner, stand, etc.

The prices are almost always unbeatable because I almost never paid duties or taxes (except in one occasion). With free shipping, it beats the competition. For example, I bought the Giro Savant helmet for 50$CAD (all incl.); other online places sell it for around 70$CAD and you may have to pay for shipping. (Retail price from LBS is about 100$CAD.) Another example: Shimano SPD A530 pedals. PBK, Chainreaction, Ribble, Wiggle, all sell it for about the same price, give or take a few bucks. But the free shipping with PBK just wins the day. Also, the regular promotional code is a bonus. Example: 3 for the price of 2 on tools and accessories. I bought two tools for about $50 each and got the 3rd one for free (valued at 40$). (The only downside with that particular purchase was that I got hammered by a $20 fee from the local delivery service. Probably due to the total value of the shipment being too high. That was the only time I got to pay a fee. The other shipments were all less than $100CAD in value and never paid taxes or fees.) 

All in all, I'm super satisfied with PBK. Maybe I was just lucky that the items I wanted were at a great price at PBK. Or perhaps, with high value purchases, the other online sites may offer a better deal. Also, it's true though that shipping is a bit slow -- it usually takes 7-8 business days for the items to arrive and there is no tracking. As for the quality of the items, so far I'm very satisfied.


----------



## cave dweller (Oct 5, 2013)

I have also googled @Pro Bike Kit [email protected], found this thread and registered just to post this.

I will never use PBK again. Ever. 

I hope you read this PBK. You are blatant liars. The site clearly says 4-10 days shipping to Australia but when I placed an order it said on the invoice delivery estimated to be 20 days. At time of posting this message I am up to 24 days and still no order. 

My credit card has been charged though. The tracking number they gave me shows the parcel has not been registered.

PBK reply to me with some generic email saying from time to time things get delivered late. I have never had a shipping problem with Chain Reactions, Wiggle or Ribble. 

PBK, get yourself a better delivery company, or stop being cheap and paying for shipping by boat, or be honest with your customers and change you site to say 20 days for delivery then we can decide if we want to spend our money at your store or pay a bit more and get the goods faster.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

cave dweller said:


> My credit card has been charged though.


Some companies bill you immediately for product they don't have.
They may be waiting for stock from their supplier to fill your order. It is unethical...they sit on your money while you wait.
When you get your order you should complain to your credit card company. Point out the delay between when you were charged and when your order was shipped.
Mail order companies need their credit card accounts to survive. A retailer may punk you off by ignoring you or sending you generic emails but a reprimand from Visa or Mastercard will put the fear of God into them.


----------



## Short Circuit (Jun 16, 2013)

I have an order from PBK confirmed shipped on Oct. 7 We will see how long it takes to get here. Mark


----------



## cave dweller (Oct 5, 2013)

cave dweller said:


> I have also googled @Pro Bike Kit [email protected], found this thread and registered just to post this.
> 
> I will never use PBK again. Ever.
> 
> ...


Over 4 weeks / 28 days now, still no order........


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

My experience. Ordered on Oct 1. Received on Oct 10. Can't complain since the shipping was free and the prices were lower than anyone else I could find by significant amount. 

Joe


----------



## cave dweller (Oct 5, 2013)

33 days, still no order, lost in mail form lodged 2 days ago, no reply from PBK yet, tracking number still not registering with the courier.


----------



## Majorca (Sep 23, 2012)

Every time I check, Ribble is cheaper and they have free shipping for orders over $99. Other than being dinged with taxes I have never had a problem with their shipping or products.


----------



## Short Circuit (Jun 16, 2013)

Update to my Oct. 7 shipped order. It arrived at my mailbox today, which is Oct. 17, which actually means it arrived at my post office yesterday afternoon. Well packaged with a few sample product s in the box also. Mark


----------



## jasonp (Dec 7, 2013)

*Frustrating customer service*



mariomal99 said:


> Has anybody ordered anything from probikekit?
> 
> What was your experience specifically with shipping and any extra fees?
> 
> ...


I ordered some fenders on Sept 6 along with a helmet but didn't receive the fenders until Dec 5. I had to send messages of limited size on their form, and I often got the wrong answers to my questions because a different person was responding.
The original package got lost, and the helmet was out of stock, so after sending a 'non-receipt of goods' form twice, they refunded my money for the helmut but didn't send the fenders. They also offered me 10% off, which expires at the end of November (before I will have received what I paid for). When I told them I still need the fenders I paid for, I received responses reminding me the helmut is out of stock and they have refunded my money.
They finally received my fenders on Dec 5, three months after my original purchase, two months after they confirmed my package got lost, and five days after their offer had expired. (I'd told them a number of times that it doesn't make sense to offer me a discount that expires before you solve the problem that you're giving me the discount for)


----------

